# PCI controller question



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I saw this ebay but don't know if it's worth getting. I can't find any data on this card on the internet but the price seems good for something like this. Is anyone on here familiar with these? I'm no electronics tech but I would like to take a stab at it. I actually have a spare PC that I could use.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, what software are going to use to make it work??? 

I am also guessing the controller is working via RS-232 communication and the connected device would need that as well.

It would make a fancy paper weight if I would buy it.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

I decided to pass, the pci slots don't seem to match an ATX motherboard. I'm removing the the link so noone makes this mistake, thanks bourno


----------

